

40% of patients in a 'vegetative state' are misdiagnosed - jlm382
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3004892.ece

======
rfurmani
Funny, last night's episode of House was about exactly this, and was one of
the best episodes I've seen.

